# My First Berried Yellow shrimp



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for watching.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice yellow shrimp Wayne, what are the odds, with one male and one female.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

if you can keep them alive, you have a chance to getting some babies.


----------

